# Trying to convince my parents



## skinny01010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all, I'm dying to get a hedgie as a pet. But I'm having trouble convincing my parents to allow me to have 1. 

Somehow, they got the idea that hedgies can spread diseases to humans easily. And, because my mom's nose is terribly sensitive, they're saying that, the fur from hedgehogs will irritate her nose, just like dog or cat fur. 

So, need your help guys. I need to prove them wrong.


----------



## skinny01010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot to add, my mom has got sinus. She cant stand dog, cats fur or anything else that is dusty.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Why don't you ask a local breeder if you and your mom can visit. See how your mom is around them.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Most people don't have problems with allergies and hedgehogs. The dont have a lot of hair and they don't really shed. I have read that hedgehogs can't pass disease to humans and humans can't to hedgehogs. Maybe with more research you could convince them? And if money allows, you could get an air purifier to put by the cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sadly, I have to agree with your parents. As a rescue I've taken in many hedgehogs from owners who were allergic and starting out having pet allergies to begin with, doesn't help and increases the risk. There are many people on here who have become allergic to their hedgehog but there are also a few cases of people who are allergic to every other pet but not the hedgehog. 

Although hedgehogs have quills, they naturally tend to have dryer skin so dander issues. Going to visit one for a few hours is not enough to know if she will be bothered. Most people who have issues, it takes a few months to become a problem. To become allergic to something there needs to be numerous exposures which doesn't happen in an afternoon visit. 

Many people say air purifiers help.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Sadly, I have to agree with your parents. As a rescue I've taken in many hedgehogs from owners who were allergic and starting out having pet allergies to begin with, doesn't help and increases the risk. There are many people on here who have become allergic to their hedgehog but there are also a few cases of people who are allergic to every other pet but not the hedgehog.
> 
> Although hedgehogs have quills, they naturally tend to have dryer skin so dander issues. Going to visit one for a few hours is not enough to know if she will be bothered. Most people who have issues, it takes a few months to become a problem. To become allergic to something there needs to be numerous exposures which doesn't happen in an afternoon visit.
> 
> Many people say air purifiers help.


To add to this... I have never been allergic to a single animal in my entire life, but sadly I AM allergic to hedgehogs. I have Kashi, but when I handle him, I will often get hives... to keep this to a minimum, I bathe him once every 3 weeks or so... but yes, allergies to hedgehogs can be just as bad as allergies to any other animal.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my fiance is allergic to most animals and to a smaller degree that includes our hedgehogs. he cannot clean their wheels or pens, and he gets hives when he holds them without a blanket....but, them being in our small home alone does not bother him. i just have to do all of their maintenance, and keep their homes clean (which needs to be done anyway.)

i will say that his allergies with them are just a minor annoyance, but with other furrier mammals his allergies are very sever. other animals really affect his breathing and asthma, while the hedgehogs seem to mostly affect his skin allergies as long as i keep them clean, which is livable. but on this forum i have heard from others who have had a much worse allergy experience and have had to rehome their pets as a result.

we first got a hedgehog because i needed a pet, and we heard some people are not affected at all by hedgehogs...i feel like this is some sort of weird urban legend that has caused a lot of animals to need new homes. it's not completely untrue, but it's claims are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, I have to agree with your parents. As a rescue I've taken in many hedgehogs from owners who were allergic and starting out having pet allergies to begin with, doesn't help and increases the risk. There are many people on here who have become allergic to their hedgehog but there are also a few cases of people who are allergic to every other pet but not the hedgehog.
> ...


Sometimes, not in all cases, the real issues to a skin reaction is about the bedding they are in. When I brought Harvey home I itched like mad but then my husband brought it to my attention that I have environmental allergies and his aspen bedding might be effecting that. :roll:

In other cases, I have heard of people having systemic allergies like sneezing, swollen and watery eyes, along with itching and rash.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I have some major allergies to cats, but I still have 2 :lol: I have yet to have an allergic reaction to Squiggy though. Sometimes after getting pricked a bit hard my skin will itch a bit, but nothing more than that. Like most have said, if you can keep your hedgie clean, the allergies shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> I have some major allergies to cats, but I still have 2 :lol: I have yet to have an allergic reaction to Squiggy though. Sometimes after getting pricked a bit hard my skin will itch a bit, but nothing more than that. Like most have said, if you can keep your hedgie clean, the allergies shouldnt be too bad.


My hands itch after getting pricked too but I think that is from the teeny tiny cut :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally, if there was any chance of your mom being allergic to your hedgehog I would wait till I wasn't living at home anymore before getting one. You don't want to get one, get really attached to him/her only to have to find them a new home because your mom becomes allergic to it. I think that would be alot harder than waiting to get one.


----------



## skinny01010 (Sep 12, 2011)

sigh, alright then. Thanks you guys. I don't want to risk having my mom getting allergic reactions from the hedgie. I'll definitely get 1 when I live on my own.


----------

